# Score this Wyoming bull



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Not the best angle, sorry.


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

WTH!? Is that Photoshopped? If not, 760! Or is there a bull behind it? Bah....that is a bull to his right...I'd say....320 +/- 10.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I would also say 320 ish....


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I took these pics last night, The elk still have all of their velvet:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Both SOLID bulls!! ,, Very nice ..

335 to 345 range on both .


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm with goofy....solid and in the upper 330's.


----------

